# Six Minute Solutions



## Bman (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone think there would be a benefit to doing the depth problems in the T&amp;F and MD if I am taking the HVAC depth? I finished the SMS for the HVAC and plan to do the morning breadth problems in the other two books, but not sure if I should bother struggling through the depth problems or just spending more time focusing on HVAC since that's my depth... Thoughts?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2010)

If you've time for it then definitely do it. My depth is MD but I am about to be done w/HVAC SMS and I also finished Fluids (both breadth and depth) ....and I can say that I feel a lot better than before doing SMS for these. True that sometime its frustrating because of not having all the references and missing a few equations but MERM is not bad for these two and I believe I will be okay with it for HVAC and Fluids.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 25, 2010)

I think its worth it if you have the time. The more practice you have, the better you'll do come exam time. i ended up going through all 3 6 minute solutions books.


----------



## Bman (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like its worth the effort, pretty sure I have the time. I plan on going through the HVAC SMS again as well to make sure that I am as comfortable as possible with those questions. Three weeks to go.....


----------

